# My Naifu D67 experiences - knife recommendations wanted



## komodovaran (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello all! It's time for me to stop lurking and start posting.

I have a Naifu D67 santoku from https://www.chefsknifestore.co.uk/










Initially, as other posts I've read, I was quite skeptical. The whole site reads like a bad TV ad. And "Naifu"? Really? Nonetheless, It's my first and only knife and I've stuck with it for about 5 years because, well, it does a pretty good job in my home cooking. I cook quite often, so the main reason for exchanging it is that it's getting kind of boring to look at - and I just bought a bunch of second-hand copper pots which now look like a million after a good polish.

*A little about my cooking*
I mostly slice and stir fry everything. Mostly vegetables, with the occasional boneless meat. So I never do any slicing and carving of big stuff. I mostly cut in a rocking motion. I think Western knives should actually be better for this? I do however like the width, so as to shovel stuff with the blade.

*About the knife*
Feels quite balanced with a center of gravity right before the black grip, which by the way is silicone. It's not mahogany, but it feels great.

Its around 220 g. Certainly heavier than most cheaper knife-set santokus I've held.

The blade feels quite thick and extremely durable. Practically impossible to bend and I've even used the heel edge as a can opener. I guess the D67 is the steel type. No idea if this is good or bad. It's only been sharpened a couple of times, and otherwise it's been a run-off-the-mill honing steel. Not ridiculously sharp, but it doesn't just squash tomatoes. The edge is supposedly left-handed. I don't know the specifics. Something I had done at a professional sharpener.

The Damascus finish looks kind of superficial and I feel it's worn out over time. I don't know if this is to be expected. Generally it looks okay.

















Finally, it's £79.50

*Conclusion*
It's a pretty solid knife. Is the price reasonable? I have no idea. I guess it's about the same as a Shun, which people generally speak of as slightly overpriced and underperforming.

*Finally, here comes my question*
Could I do much better in this price range, for this type of all-purpose knife? Ideally something available in Europe, as I live in Denmark.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I might guess that D67 might have to do with their # layers of faux Damascus. 
Lordy that blade looks thick. I hope Shun is not that thick.

Could also look into Tojiro DP

Are you able to do carbon steel, or stainless only? Might be possible to get a carbon steel Chinese cleaver since you mainly do vegetables

No can opening with any of these suggestions please


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought a vintage carbon steel project knife recently and I was disappointed how thick it was. It's not nearly that bad..


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, not only even worse than shun, even worse than many "other" German knives.


----------



## komodovaran (Mar 2, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Are you able to do carbon steel, or stainless only? Might be possible to get a carbon steel Chinese cleaver since you mainly do vegetables
> 
> No can opening with any of these suggestions please


I don't have an issue with carbon steel, I guess. I've never put my knife in the dishwasher anyway. But I'm not gonna go all in on whetstones and oil, as I only cook for two. Stainless then, I guess?

A Chinese cleaver is so different from other knives that I'd not go there.

I found a $3 can opener, so no more ruining knives. I promise. I've moved a couple of times, and somehow I never had a can opener on hand.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

So you obviously did not well at all for the price, and what are you willing to spend on the the next?


----------



## komodovaran (Mar 2, 2016)

I noticed that Yaxell Zen aren't that expensive, look good and don't seem to have a bad reputation. Thoughts?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

Folks here have said edge looks awful thick, but if the knife is working for you, so what. some ideas for you:
https://www.gewesotopcut-solingen.c...-knife-granton-edge-length-of-blade-18cm.html 70E
https://www.gewesotopcut-solingen.com/en/alpha-line/498-santoku-knife-length-of-blade-18-cm.html 100E
https://www.messermeister.com/meridian-elite-7-inch-santoku-knife.html?category_id=3 125E
https://www.scanpan.dk/shop/18-cm-santoku-damastahl/18-cm-4 1100DKK they have more made in Denmark knives on their site
http://www.georgjensen.com/da-dk/be...barbry-koekkenkniv-med-egetraesholder_3391341 750DKK
bad news
https://chefknivesjapan.com/ will not ship to Denmark
https://www.ups.com/ga/CountryRegs?loc=en_US according to UPS, you need police permission to import a knife with a blade over 60mm.


----------

